# Difference between N06 and U06?



## serp (30 May 2006)

Hey, I am looking at this page, http://www.futuresource.com/quotes/options.jsp?s=ADU06&r=AD&style=Adjacent

I'm wondering what is the difference between N06 and U06? Why is one cheaper than the other etc.


----------



## wayneL (30 May 2006)

Serp

The letter is the month in which the futures contract expires. N is for july, 06 for 2006

F = jan
G = feb
H = mar
J = apr
K = mar
M = lul
N = jul 
Q = aug
U = sep
V = oct
X = nov
Z = dec

The differences in price could reflect differences in cost of carry (interest rates) between the two currencies ie AUD vs USD


----------



## serp (30 May 2006)

Ahh I thought it was something to do with the months but the non-corresponding letters threw me!

Thanks for that!


----------

